# [SOLVED]splashutils - bład kompilacji przy baselayout-2

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Przeszedłem na baselayout-2. Obyło się w zasadzie bez problemów. Bez splashutils można żyć ale fajnie by było gdyby było  :Smile: 

```
root@prime~]# rc-update add splash default

 * rc-update: service `splash' does not exist
```

natomiast:

```
[root@prime~]# emerge splashutils

[...]

 CC      fbcondecor_helper-image.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-effects.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-ttf.o

  LD      fbcondecor_helper

  CREATE  libfbsplash.pc

  CREATE  libfbsplashrender.pc

Making all in test

Making all in docs

Making all in misc

Making all in scripts

splash.c: In function 'strlist_merge_sort':

splash.c:66: warning: implicit declaration of function 'rc_strlist_addsort'

splash.c: In function 'get_list_fp':

splash.c:112: warning: implicit declaration of function 'rc_strlist_add'

splash.c: In function 'splash_config_gentoo':

splash.c:146: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:148: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:157: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:163: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:171: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:175: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:186: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:192: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:198: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:205: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:211: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:224: warning: implicit declaration of function 'rc_strlist_free'

splash.c: In function 'splash_init':

splash.c:352: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:354: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:358: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:362: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:372: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:374: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:378: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c: In function 'splash_svcs_start':

splash.c:426: error: 'rc_depinfo_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:426: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

splash.c:426: error: for each function it appears in.)

splash.c:426: error: 'deptree' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:443: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:456: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c: In function 'splash_svcs_stop':

splash.c:487: error: 'rc_depinfo_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:487: error: 'deptree' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:504: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c: At top level:

splash.c:619: error: expected ')' before 'hook'

make: *** [splash.o] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2113:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake LIB=$(get_libdir) || die "failed to build the splash plugin";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to build the splash plugin

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/home/portemp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/portemp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.4/temp/environment'.
```

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj z "media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.1".

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Spróbuj z "media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.1".

 

Poszło ale nadal:

```
root@prime~]# rc-update add splash default

 * rc-update: service `splash' does not exist
```

Jaki program dodaje ten skrypt?

----------

## SlashBeast

Może jego initskrypt inaczej się zwie?

----------

## sebas86

Od dość dawna zwie się fbcondecor - warto czytać informacje pojawiające się po aktualizacji.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Wiem, że mój angielski nie jest najlepszy ale tutaj:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Adding_background_to_all_consoles

stoi jak byk, że mam dodać splash do "default" albo "boot"

Dodam jeszcze, że:

```
[root@prime~]# rc-status | grep fb

 fbcondecor                                                        [  started  ]
```

Niestety nie ma "paska postępu". Tło w konsolach jest. W kernelu oraz lilo nic nie kombinowałem.

#########

EDIT

Błąd był w:

```
/etc/conf.d/splash
```

Jeszcze obraz (jpg) jest źle pozycjonowany ale to już inna sprawa.

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

